# Accucraft Masons finally downunder!



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Chaps,
Well the last 4 days here in Melboure have been most exciting with the arrival of both my live steam and electric Mason Bogie, more than 2 years in the making, loads of drawings, emails and discussions between Accucraft, MLSers and chaps like Jason and Zubi and others, its finally done - and in a word, I couldn't be more pleased with the outcome. Given price point, features, attention to detail and accuracy, they did a great job of it, and I believe their engineering solutions, while for the most part a surprise and unexpected in many ways, are very clever solutions to difficult problems. I did not contribute at all to the engineering of the models, and preferred to leave that to people who do this best. I was soley involved in the historical background, prototype details and proportions of the model - essentially the prototyical accuracy and paint finish. I dont think anyone could have done a better job of a significanlty difficult model and one I might add that has not been done that well on mass in the past either, even in other scales. I have no doubt there are other ways to develop these models and maybe better ways, but their solution was none the less a good one to produce well running models on mass.

I'll try and put some photos up -
The models really started out of the MLS Mason Bogie masterclass, and went a lot further than we could ever achieve in the class, including the correct wheel design, correct wheel size and even the right number of spokes. The Acc Mason also has the correct wheel base, where our Masterclass chassis' were short between driver 1 and 3, with 35" drivers instead of 37". Despite that, we built the superstructure fully to scale, with the chassis between the drive axles a couple of mm short, which helped on the sharp curves and clash with the firebox dampers. The shortcomings of the MLS Masterclass Masons are fully correct on the Accucraft Mason
Here were our original class models:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

The live steam mason - the rods and valve setup on my loco are nice and tight, tight tolerances and no slop, I found the expansion link design a good one - where the radius rod can lock into the correct position regardless of the workings of the lifting rods on the tight curves. I would prefer the lifting rods and the reach rod to be more scale, but I can understand the reasoning for the robust design there. I've rolled the engine around my 4' radius curve section and found no stress or stretching of the steam lines under the boiler. There have been many arguments about making this steam supply issue metal, ball and socket joints, all kinds of metal slip joints, all workable, but this is a really simple tight design, seems to do the trick.

The model is clearly engineered from the steaming perspective and as such I was far less impressed with the electric versions, using the same valve setup, not needed, and in my mind a very inflexible bogie, with little vertical travel in the truck, I thought it would track poorly for the electrics. I put 5 hours of good running on the elec version yesterday and I dont know why, but she's powerful, smooth, quiet and a great running engine despite that lack of vertical flexiliby. It may be a problem with poor track. The reason for the lack of vertical travel in the truck (allowing it to run up and down at the front and rear), is that unlike our Masterclass models, which used a vertical Pitman motor about the centre axle as the pivot, the Accucraft models use a larger Pittman in a horizontal format with a toothed belt running down to a horizontal driveline in the bogie. To keep the belt tension right, the chassis cannot rock up and down or the tension changes, it can however pivot left and right with no problem. Regardless, I found no operational issues on my track. Its a very quiet and smooth runner.

Details on both - run your fingers over the pilot and feel how good that is. Every stave is shaped in the 3rd dimension, something Accy have not done before. The leading edge of each stave is shaped to prototype accuracy and lined with gilding, most model cos have square cut front edges. The headlight assembly is beautiful as is the stack. Domes are spot on for Mason's classical profile (as in classical architecture, the origin of the loco's styling). The cab walls are not as 3D as prototype - I chose to delete the tiny rims that run around each window arch - messy to do in scale and totally wreck the ability to add the gold linework around each arch. On my scratch built 0-4-4T Centennial Mason, I tried this out - deleted the tiny rims and do gold decals only, and the finish was much better, so that what we did on the Masons here. The decal work on both the cab and wheels has to be commended. 

The damper details, firebox details and pull rods are are there as is the neat lil blower valve behind the stack, with the lever in the cab (the blower valve ran rod ran through the inside of the rand rail).
I am a little disappointed with the backhead detail on the elec model, but essentially two details are left out. What is provided is very good. The throttle details and pressure gauge on the elec versions are spot on, as is the fire door, tripple valves and can shelf. Whats missing is the Eames Ejector (the vent pipe is nicely provided on the roof) - cant undstand this detail being left out. We specifically worked up the casting for the model and used it first on the DSP&P #51 electric 2-8-0, and was provided on the 2-8-0 models. The other detail is the loop steam pipes from the boiler vavles to the injectors. The valves are there, but not the loop pipes. Easily rectified. The injectors provided are an early Edna type as put on the model which is the wrong style, MC2002, Chapter 6 shows the correct type, but I'm not so fussed about that in the end. I can understand why they would use a perfectly good early Injector casting instead of making a new one! Note that neither these engines or many others of this period in the US had water glasses. So dont add one, this is left out for a reason. Tender details are great, including the fittings inside the cab.

The elec model doesn't really need the expansion link with the sping loaded pins - I kind of think this part could be adjusted so that interested folks could install an LGB geared point motor or such inside the cab to drive the johnson bar, such that in the first 3v of operation the johnsonbar snapped into the correct motion. There is a little too much tension in the setup on the elec model to do that at the moment, but I think this would be easily adjusted.

Re colours, they represent the early darn green used by Mason, based on Victorican Color pallet, which is allenged to have changed to Chocolate brown in 1879, which is why one model is green and the other brown. Happy with the depth of colour in both. Note also no red wheels, rather decoration on matching green or brown wheels. Other builders had moved away from red wheels in 1874, and Mason tended to lead the pack stylistically, hence the matching wheels here. Yes I got lots of emails over the last couple of years form people demanding these models be bright red and more like Disneyland....forget it, this is based on scholarly research and and understanding of Mason's design intend. He was not a guy who used loads of different colours, rather used single deep colours with gilded and minimal coloured lines only, bright red was not something Victorian designers used a lot of in large sections of loco. Accucraft's models are a very good look into the Victorian age of the 1870s, Baroque revival styles, deep colours and muted decoration. The engines of the 1860s and 1850s were indeed more colourful and lighter colours. The Mason Bogies were from the closing years of the 1870s, plain black was only months away.

I'll write some more, but I thought I'd show the Accy models with original the #42 hand made prototype, and the 0-4-4T Centennial Mason, and also show some direct comparision, the Accucraft model followed our drawings to the letter, with heights, sizes, proportions and profiles matching. Note that my #42 is after the Union Pacific Rebuild, and has slightly longer deck to the rear for the airtank, plus air brakes, mine also has the modern cab. The running board heights in both our models are a match, as are the boiler setouts etc - the boiler running board profiles are a match. The pilot deck on the Accy model is a couple of mm longer than prototype, and thus longer than my model I think due to pilot wheel clearances. It is a problem with my #42 that the wheel hits things on the tightest curves.

All in all, Im very happy with the outcomes and the work has all paid off. I think they have done the model honor and justice. Yes other Live steam makers could do it better at 3-4 times the price, but I dont think the details or prototypical end could be better, these models already have in them everything we know to date.

and the accucraft models here!






















































































































We had originally proposed the black #42 with Accucraft as well, but didn't get the numbers...maybe someday, along with the black #44, with the air tank on the top of the tender...actually anyone who wanted a black #44 Mason, take the Tenmile as is, blacken, slide the tender to the rear of the deck (too short inside the cab, but for live steam that will be OK) and add the air tank and brake gear. The cab of the #44 was a black painted arched version, not the later modern square window version, so thats an easy bash...too sad to mess up that paint job though!

I cant be more pleased with the outcome of this remarkable project. I challenge anyone to do a better job of this model than Accucraft have and make it buildable for the mass market...I dont think it possible - I'm truly amazed at what was made possible for such a challenging model. This is a superb model. There is detail in there I didn't expect Acc to bother with, and I'm sure some folks wont even notice, but its all there and brilliantly done. Look at the under framing, note how it is painted with the oxide colour, just like the real thing, not black. Also note that the driven chassis is black painted, not green or brown, another Mason special, and is correctly covered here, as advised by Historian Jim Wilke. I think these will be a landmark model, just as the Delton Mason Bogie models were.

I appologise to some who emailed me over the years, who I was rude to, wanting John Wayne westerns style crazy colour schemes, or expected the engine to be engineered like the space shuttle, but also complained that $2500 is too much. To them I appologies, and suggest you build it yourself, that what I usually do.


and I am sick to death of this BS photo postng crap. How much more time do I waste trying to get them to show. I had them showing fine, only to have them all vanish after editing some text!

David.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh I should also mention- 

The green live steam model I recieved was top rate - eveything perfectly installed and plum, parts were level, alignments were spot on, and parts were tight fitting. 

The elec model however I was initially a bit concerned about, the engine was beautifully painted and finished, but parts were not well aligned. From the front, the domes/stack all pointed 1-2 deg to the left, while the cab leaned to the right. I loosened bolts at the chassis mounting, adjusted the saddle fixture and applied some stress to the main framing on the fireman's side to bring that side level. Tightenned the bolts back up and she's good. All the parts were fine, just the fixing together was a little rough. The main frame by the way, in case you're worried, is increadibly strong - 2mm thick stainless steel plate frame that is one piece continous from the boiler sides to the under cab floor and is inclusive of the firebox framing and angled beams to the rear of the firebox. Its very solid. In the box they've provided a wood block to sit under the firebox so that the packing stress and dropping stress didn't place the frame under continous stress, that works pretty well, and keeps everything level. I also like the metal transport cases - to date the previous models always had the loco in one of these crates, but the tender separate. Annoying because when I take the models to steamups the transporting the loco in two halves is annoying. Well these crates for the Mason are now not long long enough for the Mason, but cater for the whole engine and tender for the 3 moguls and also carry the DSP 2-8-0, with the pilot sticking out. I can now carry engines in these crates in one go!


One more note - for those who are purchasing the Mason models, you'll note that I wrote the prototype history section in the instruction manual. Sadly I do tend to get excited about these engines and I wrote a lot, covering the origin of the design, the architectural influences and the basis for the liveries, plus a little of the DSP loco history. The finished article was longer than the whole instruction booklet, so Cliff asked me to cut it back. I dumped whole sections, like the Architecture section and colour section. If people are interested, I can paste that article into a post here for you to read. Do you want to read it, or is Acc right - people really are not that interested?

David.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all you have done for the Mason loving community. 
I love the colors as Accucraft delivered. 

I am sure many of us would like to see the missing parts of the "manual", so please post. 

I only use "Quick Reply" as I get unexpected edits in the usual editor. 
I may figure out how to add pics again. Thanks for persevering on adding your pics. 

I am looking forward to getting mine on the rails, but I need 30" of snow to melt first.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi David, 

Nice work, love the photos! 

I echo what Don has said - yes please the Accy manual is somewhat short on detail at the best of times, and the history, though I know most of it, is always worth having. 

I see you have fitted the straight reach rod on 'Tenmile' was it easy to do please? 

Also when doing it could the extra bits be added for the Eames Injector perhaps, which for the buyers of the electric version, has been covered in your drawings all that time ago. 

I hope that the troubles of the electric version were an anomaly - and that mine will be OK.

My #4 is still somewhere 'at sea' - at least I don't have it! 

I can see that an order to Doug Bronson is going to have to be done for some CCRR coaches to run behind #4


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Pete, 
The electric model, although engineered in a surprising way, is actually a remarkably good runner..in 5 hours of running there was not one glich or derailment. I'm most happy with it. The alignment issues are something I see a bit of in hand made models, as these models are (at least hand assembled), a few bolts here and there loosened and then tightenned again allowing the parts to move into the correct alignment was all that was needed. You'll know what to do when you see your model, if it needs adjustment at all. 

The cab comes off easily - 6 bolts under the cab floor, exactly like the masterclass design. Also I loosened the tender just to help - 4 bolts under the tender floor and 2 inside. Very easy. I didn't remove the tender, just let it loose to help remove the cab. The hard part was the steam throttle pipe that is attached to the cab front wall, slots into the hole in the back of the steam dome - you need to pull the cab rearward a couple of mm, and then lift...pull the hand rails and steam pipe forward first too. 

Once the cab is off, it would be easy to add the steam lines to the injectors (cut off the short ones provided, and run the steam line from the other side of the steam valve - exactly per masterclass drawing). Also add the fine pressure gauge line from the throttle line to the steam gauge. You can certainly made and add your own Eames Ejector - but maybe send Cliff an email and see if there are any castings available from the #51, the same part should be used. You will see a number of rods coming up through the floor from the damper controls etc, just like the Masterclass, you might like to add loops onto them to finsih the pull rods, again see Chapter 6 in the class. 

I'm awaiting my CCRR coach kits too, yesterday I simply loaded the loco with 4 Bachmann 22.5 SPC coaches, not right, but a load none the less, loads more pulling power was available, she didn't even feel these cars on the grades. The grearing is good too, it has a good speed range without going to full 24 volts to get her to move, unlike my RGS #9 C-16, and C&S #60. 

Thanks Pete, 
I also give my best wishes to Zubi and the good folks being rocked in Japan right now, its been a **** of a year so far. Fortunately I missed the Christchurch, New Zealand Quake by 1 hour, as I was joing a job there at the time, going back on Wed to finish it. 

David.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

David, Id like a PDF of the full writeup. 

The other thing they left out of the manual was that there is an axlepump and how to operate it. 

The lineup of the models looks great on the railroad. I still wish I was able to get both engines. I love my tenmile but do like the SanJuan. It will be a great roster though with my DSP #51 and when I get my DSP Dillon built up...someday 

Looks great David!


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

David, thanks to your efforts and several other people at Accucraft - as far as I can surmise - I think these models are some of the most incredible models ever offered on the market at this price point! They are a bargain! Like your MB history states, these locos really set the standard for attractive design. This particular loco may not be the main object of interest for all railroad buffs, but I don't think any of them could not be totally impressed with the result. You and all the others should be extremely proud of your contribution towards the creation of this masterpiece. Actually, it would be interesting to know who the cast of contributors were - Too bad they couldn't have acknowledged this in their booklet. I continue to be amazed!


----------



## alcashj94 (Jan 2, 2008)

Fletch, 
Thanks for posting those pictures, very impressive line up there! 

I am pleased that the dimensions seem to be so close to the drawings (and hopefully therefore to my Masterclass build if I did it correctly!!!), I want to echo the thanks to Accucraft for carring out this project as it must have been a risk to take it on. Incidentally, I wonder how many will be used and how many will be display only? 

As Peter said, the UK delivery is still a little way off but I am anticipating as the saying goes! I shall also arrange some shots with my Masterclass build and post them for everyone to compare. 

Allan.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Accucraft need all the cudos for this for perservearing on it, and there were difficult times. Its sad that Ada has now left the firm, when so much of this model's success was her effort as well. I dont know who the Acc staff were involved in the job, other than Ada and Cliff, who were my contacts. A lot of design and thought when into the model at their end. 

A question from the crowd - why didn't the models come with the Congdon stack, like the #42 model in my photos above? 
I know that many of the purchasers of this model have not been involved in the masterclass or read the material, but in short....the Mason bogie NEVER had the Congdon stack a the same time as they wore the original William Mason fancy paint scheme. These models represent the 'as built' design of the loco from the Mason works, inclusive of the original Nesmith stack. The Nesmith stack had been used on all DSP and CCRR locos since their early days, designed and patented by the road's General Superintendant, JW Nesmith in 1878, designed for the poor quality soft coal used on the line at the time. Nesmith had come from the Kansas Pacific RR. 

Upon part and then full ownership of the DSP in the early 1880s by the Union Pacific, the UP's superintendant of motive power was Isaac Congdon, who patented his own stack in 1878, used extensively on UP locos in this region, even the standard guage lines. Congdon began replacing the DSP roster's stacks with his Congdon stack in the 2nd half of 1883, along with a transition to air brakes from the original Eames Vacuum system. By this time, the Mason Bogies had already had their first repaint. The 2nd Congdon rebuild occured during 1885 with the renumbering of the roster to UP's standard, repainting of the engines black and final appointment of air brakes. The #42 model above represents this rebuild. 

In short - no Congdon stack rode on the as-built, vacuum brake version of the Mason Bogie, sad, but true. 

Despite this info, most builders of the Mason models in my Masterclass chose to build accurate Mason Bogie models in terms of detail, but messed with paint and time periods so that they could feature all their favorite attributes on the Mason on the one model - that is Fancy Mason decoration, crazy bright colours, Congdon stacks and air brakes...and why not, its their models and we had a lot of fun with the whole thing. For Accucradft however, we have to tow the line and represent engines correctly appointed to their time periods. Since the original survey for the models pointed to virtually unanimous agreement that the models should be highly decorated as-built style, then Nesmith stacks and Eames Vacuum brakes were part of the deal. 

We sweated over the same decision with the DSP&P #51 green 2-8-0 - this engine was also built in 1880 with the Nesmith stack (A huge one by comparision to the Mason's stack), and also didn't recieve the Congdon till 1883, when the green Baldwin style 50 paint job was history. Thus we did the #51 in green with the Nesmith stack and Eames brakes and the UP owned DSP&P #191 with air brakes and Congdon stack from 1885. DSP #51 and #191 are infact the exact same engine, 5 years apart. We frankly didn't like the size of the Nesmith stack on the #51, but to do it right, the stack was part of the deal! The large stack I must say does grow on you! 

David.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

David - as I've mentioned elsewhere, I believe these models to be the finest examples of exquisite craftsmanship and gem-like artistry Accucraft has ever produced. My hat is off to everyone involved in their design and production, and that includes you my friend! Thank you for everything you did towards placing these gorgeous masterpieces into our burnt little fingers!!!























And thank you for sharing your large store of historical knowledge with us down through the years, both here and privately. You are a genuine credit to the hobby, as are these Masons!


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dwight, you're too much. 
It was a group of MLSers who pushed Acc and me to go for it, Zubi and Jason went out and got numbers, Acc did all the hard work to make it happen. 

Here are a couple of views of the elec one running from today - I put another 4 hours on her, ran like a champ, very smooth and quiet. Still need to get those Bronson cars to replace those out of scale things, but a load is a load! 



















I also ran some Heritage Delton today. I always found the lil ol Delton models very inspiring from the 1980s - their Mason Bogie is very much the reason we built this new one! - the paint job of this lili red engine is a nonsense, but I like its Heritage none the less. This 0-4-0 is from 1985 and was Delton's 2nd engine after the Mason Bogie. 



















David.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Now you need to get a few hours on the live steam version.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The Southpark lives again!!! Dave, I gotta hand it to ya, this may have been a group effort (okay, it _was_ a group effort no doubt of that!) but every effort has to have a leader or at least someone who provides the initial inspiration for all great accomplishments! Dave, my man, you were that inspirational spark that provided the initial leadership to see this through! If there was an award for contributions to the modelling hobby (and maybe there is!) you should win it! Since I can't think of anything more appropriate that I could do, I will simply say, "Thank you!" 
On a related note, it was really great to recap all of the Masons that were created. It was also great to have you posting your observations and technical advice once again! What else have you done recently? Any wild and wonderful new projects??


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dwight, 
I was so very temped to warm up San Juan yesterday, but I really want to ring her out on one of the live steam tracks in our group, where I can really see what she can do before letting her loose on the 4' radius curves. 

Steve - the last 3-4 years have been dedicated to writing a book on the Art & Architecture of US locos imported to Australia, 1876 - 1920. The book has early chapters much like that Pacific NG article I wrote, and also a chapter on all the most common Baldwin paint styles between 1870-1880 and demos the styles on loco drawings, many popular US NG engines are shown in that chapter. There are 60 odd coloured drawings of locos I've been working on - now down to the last 7 to draw, then pull it all together, and then to the publishers. It should be done this year finally. Its been a monstrous task, and very rewarding. 

David.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David
Post when and where autographed copies can be purchased!!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Charles, 

I have seen some of the work that David has done for the above book, and I am first in the queue for a copy! It is in full color and quite superb! 

No I am not going to show it, I hope that David can 'deal with' the Editors 'red pen',(that is 'attempts to reduce the words' and thus cheapen the book) and the price will enable good sales of it.


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi David:

Now that Tenmile and San Juan have been produced, meaning all the engineering and required model drawings were created, anychance of #42 also being produced?

Possibly also a maroon Brekenridge ? Ok, so there was no maroon engine. However, if the customer is aware of this and still wants to buy it where is the harm?

Too bad that Delton had not produced their Mason in molded plastic. Today, Aristo Craft would have an affordable plastic Mason in the market place.
Has anyone contacted either Aristo Craft or Bachmann asking them to produce a plastic Mason model? 

Norman


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yes! Bachmann had been inundated with requests for a Mason Bogie for over _10 years_ but it was not to be. It is really remarkable that Accucraft did them but now that they have, you can be reasonably sure that you won't be seeing one from Bachmann anytime soon! (Dang! I can't get over how good looking those locomotives are!!)


----------



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

David,

The Accucraft Masons are great, saw one running at Diamondhead. Make me wish I was modeling Colorado railways! Until I read the book "Mason Steam Locomotives" by Wallace, I had no idea that the Mason "Bogie" was used so much on standard gauge railways.

However, I just wanted to say that the parts of your garden railway shown in the pictures is wonderful. Your models of Colorado bridges and trestles are worthy of a Master Class.

Dan Fuller


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Norman, 
When Accucraft canvased the idea of the Mason about 3 years ago, the #42 got few takers. Zubi even tried to drum up some interest, but up against the fancy as-built versions it wasn't to be. Maybe one day. Breck will need more tooling, it a different engine at the boiler, but you never know. 

I should also mention Ada Ho's work in all this, she really was the champion who pushed this so hard and put every silly request of ours to the China - it could never have happenned without her, and even less so without her ability to translate our design notes into Chinese. I'm also advised that the clever ball and socket design to retain the radius rod in position on the Expansion link regardless of the tightness of curves was from Dave Hottman - something I'd never even thought of, I'm very glad for ideas like that, the engineering side was well above me, I left it to the experts. 

David.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By David Fletcher on 13 Mar 2011 05:24 AM 
[...]
I also give my best wishes to Zubi and the good folks being rocked in Japan right now, its been a **** of a year so far. Fortunately I missed the Christchurch, New Zealand Quake by 1 hour, as I was joing a job there at the time, going back on Wed to finish it. 

David. David, Thank you for your kind words, I very much appreciate this. It is the first time that I am reading this thread in any detail, and I just came across this note. The scale of the tragedy is so overwhelming, that I have not been able to follow MLS much. Three days ago I left Tokyo for two weeks to attend a conference in the Polish mountains. I have a little break, as daily life in Tokyo was becoming a bit of a challenge with all the threats of the potential radioactive pollution and continuing aftershocks... Now about the Mason-Bogie, I am happy to hear that you received yours and that you are positive about the outcome of this project. We all owe you a huge 'thank you' for your great contribution. I will still need to wait for some time before I see mine but if you are satisfied with the result, I am sure I will be too. I think this was a daring project, and we were all fortunate, that the right people took part in it at the right time. All a wonderful 'coincidence', or, if you wish, a great cooperation between several MLS'ers (most notably you and Jay), Accucraft's Ada and Dave Hottman as you noted, and several others who I unfortunately do not know by name. I think that we can all be proud of achieving the successful completion of this project. Who knows, it may well become a part of the garden live steam history books;-), if someone ever writes one, this Mason-Bogie deserves it. Yes, it is true I have tried to convince Accucraft to do the #42 in addition to Tenmille and San Juan when the plans were crafted, and I remember you have been strongly supportive of this too. Perhaps it is better that Accucraft decided to restrict the project to Tenmille and San Juan, as they are now actually being delivered after four years of duration of this project and any additional livery, would have delayed this even further. #42 actually required additional tooling, which was perhaps even dangerous for the project already running out of budget and economical feasibility. Now after the two liveries are all delivered, we may be again in a position to talk with Accucraft, and depending on the reception of the Mason Bogies by the owners, it may be still possible to raise sufficient interest in the #42. Thanks again David, Zubi


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

A great big thank you to every one who helped bring this project to life!! Especially David Fletcher who’s research and drawings made all these Bogies possible. My “Ten Mile” ran perfectly right out of the box. It made 4 good runs at a show at the Fairgrounds. Accucraft did a great job with these locos. I can’t believe that they produced such a beautiful engine for the price I paid!! I plan to make a few mods and add RC but am really impressed with this little engine as it is.

At my Spring Steam-up on April 23 we had 4 Bogies, my scratch built and Ten Mile plus 2 San Juan’s. Can you tell which one is scratch built?


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Winn, 

The scratchbuilt is the one with the cogdon stack and the Lake paint. 

Chuckger


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

You've got it! The stack and the air tank on the back kind of give it away. I'm going to have to do some work on it to get it running anywhere as well as the Accucrafts. The Ten Mile was sweet right out of the box!


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

The couple I've seen under steam were also perfect runners. 
One thing to watch - the Johnsonbar quandrant inside the cab is held down with two screws in slotted holes so you can adjust it forward or rearward a tad (good idea). I found on mine, with the Johnson bar in full forward, it maintained downward pressure on the lifting rod to the radius rod. Thats fine, except while the engine runs, the rocking movement of the radius rod pushes back up the lifting rod and causes the superstructure to wobble a little, you can even see the rod down the side of the boiler pushing back and forth. So either move the quadrant back a tad in the cab, or bring back the Johnson bar once inset motion to take any pressure off the lifting rod, then she wont rock. I'm actually tempted to just take the bolt out of the side of the Johnson bar so that it doens't lock in any of the 3 positions and just slides. The spring pin on the radius rod will keep the motion set right. 

Great photos Winn, what a thing to see all these Masons now running. The Masterclass may have only see 20 or so engines finished, but we have so many more now! 

David.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, David, Yes I had the same problem which as you say is easily fixed. I also shortend the little screws with the spring on them and the springs so now they only protrude about 3/16 of an inch. Then I rounded the end of the two detent pins slightly so they don't lock in so tightly and took the expansion link off and debured it. The foward and reverse now opperate quite smoothly. I will eventually change the Johnson bar, quadrant and reach rod to make them more prototypical and add RC. With big cylinders and small wheels this little loco has lots of power. I can pull 4 Accucraft coaches anywhere from a slow crawl to faster than they should go. It is a great engine but I just can't seem to leave things stock. Thanks again for helping make a dream come true for me, TWICE!!!


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn, 
I intend to laser cut a new reach rod, it will attach to the Johnson bar in the same place and follow the same overall profile as the Accucraft from end to end, but without the S bend in the side. Basically it will run straight from cab wall to bell rig. I see no reason why Accy couldn't have done it that way, doesn't make sense with that step in the side. I'll probably laser cut 12 units or so, do a bunch of them at once. 2mm thick stainless, but with thinner profile from the side. Ie not as robust as the one suppied but more prototypical. The position of the holes at both ends of the rod will be identical to Accucrafts. 

David.


----------



## alcashj94 (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

I would be interested in a proper laser cut stainless rod if you are going to have some cut, would be better than any hand cut one I could make! 

Allan.


----------

